# picked up a M60



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

found a real nice condition S&W M60-7 2" 38 special at the Pawn Shop last Friday. I walked of with it for $325 otd. Nice little snubby  pics to come.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

*pic*










I replaced the original grips with these Pachmayer grips for a better hold.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good buy on a great little snubby for sure. You will have a lot of fun with that one. Good luck.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I read, "M60" and thought HOLY SMOKE! But it was not the M60 machine gun like I shot in the military. Darn!


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

rofl


----------

